# Tummy Troubles for Years



## sunnyc (Sep 10, 2017)

I have had tummy troubles for most of my 58 years. For 30 years I've had bouts of constipation and diarrhea, alternating. My stomach is sometimes OK and sometimes horrible. In March 2016 with the pressures of a dying step dad, very ill mother in law, mean ole' boss, and a dangerous surgery for my husband, I suffered a panic attack while sitting with my husband in the hospital. I thought I was juggling all of the balls like a skilled ninja, but BAM, the balls all fell at once, taking my life with them.

Ever since then I have suffered from severe anxiety. Wow! It really sucks. I've been to docs and they all say its anxiety causing my stomach problems. I feel anxiety exacerbates my stomach problems, but isn't in itself the cause.

Now, if I can gather up enough bravery, I am insisting on stomach tests. I have a colonoscopy (had one 4 years ago) on the 25th and the anticipatory anxiety for this is almost crippling. I have another doc appt on the 26th where I will insist they check me for allergies, h pylori, ulcers, gluten sensitivity, dairy, etc. I am sick of them just telling me it's "all in my head".

I keep putting a smile on my face and one foot in front of the other. I have a beautiful family and life, but I never enjoy it because I am always this anxious lady with a tummy ache.









For the last week I've had so much rolling, icky gas and tummy pains. I took a laxative for the first time in years, and that seemed to relieve some of my troubles, but I still feel nauseated, gassy, and not completely empty (TMI, sorry)

I wish, oh I wish, the docs would say I have something they can cure or at least help with (I have health anxiety, so I'm sure I have something deadly).

I haven't been on any support groups, but today I bit the bullet and looked for some support and empathy.

Thanks for listening. It's tough to go along without people understanding just how miserable I am.

Bless you all


----------



## stf575s (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning! I am having the same symptoms as you to a T!!!!! Do you feel like you constantly have the stomach flu? I feel constantly nauseated and this has even caused a loss of appetite. I have been diagnosed with IBS-C. I took medicine for about a week and felt awesome for about 2 years and now it is back. I have had blood tests done and everything is normal.


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello, that's a great place to receive support and help, so I gotta say that you are in good hands. Whenever I came here first I felt like I need support and help as well, even though I had basically everything sorted out after many years in misery that I have spent and I didn't find any online sanctuary to take me in when I need it the most, basically probably because I didn't even realize they exist, that was like in 2004-2007, but even now that I feel like I'm reborn, being on a forum like this - with the real community that is going through the same as you and in some cases even worse things, it definitely stabilizes your mental health because you know there are people out there that are struggling with simplest thing as much as you do - at least it kind of helped for me and I felt like I need to share my knowledge and try to support and help other people in any way I can, so they can sort their lives out just like I did


----------



## sunnyc (Sep 10, 2017)

stf575s

I have had huge bouts of nausea on and off for years. Sometimes they last for months. And yes, sometimes I feel like I have the flu. I have extreme anxiety, and I have been working on it and getting it under control. Just as I was making anxiety progress, my gut went into hell mode and now I have C with mucus....which makes my anxiety sky rocket.


----------

